# Help Aruba rejected my covid test!



## JerseyDeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Has anyone had this problem. I uploaded a negative covid PCR test from Quest labs as did 3 others in my traveling party. Mine was rejected for some reason. We literally took the same test at the same time. Is this just a scan to get a number of people to pay at the airport in Aruba for another test. Short trip so not worth being quarantined. My flight is 6 am tomorrow. Thinking of cancelling I am so upset!


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm not familiar specifically with Aruba, but this has also happened with the application for St. Maarten.  First, don't panic (at least not yet)!

Did they give you a reason for the rejection?  If not, here are some things to check.  Are you able to compare the answers you gave to the other three people who were successful?  If you have to enter any dates, make sure it is in the correct format.  The date format outside the USA is not normally the usual MMDDYY, but may be DDMMYY or YYMMDD.  Did you use a unique email address (e.g. spouses using same email address has sometimes been rejected in St. Maarten)?  Is your PCR test the right type?  Also, does the test result document that you sent have all the same information as the other three, or is it somehow different?  Hope that might help.

Finally, sometimes it is just as simple as resubmitting it, after checking for any obvious errors, formatting mistakes, or missing information.  Again, this is based on experiences with those entering St. Maarten, but Aruba could be using the same or a similar program.  Good luck!


----------



## JerseyDeb (Aug 27, 2021)

CanuckTravlr said:


> I'm not familiar specifically with Aruba, but this has also happened with the application for St. Maarten.  First, don't panic (at least not yet)!
> 
> Did they give you a reason for the rejection?  If not, here are some things to check.  Are you able to compare the answers you gave to the other three people who were successful?  If you have to enter any dates, make sure it is in the correct format.  The date format outside the USA is not normally the usual MMDDYY, but may be DDMMYY or YYMMDD.  Did you use a unique email address (e.g. spouses using same email address has sometimes been rejected in St. Maarten)?  Is your PCR test the right type?  Also, does the test result document that you sent have all the same information as the other three, or is it somehow different?  Hope that might help.
> 
> Finally, sometimes it is just as simple as resubmitting it, after checking for any obvious errors, formatting mistakes, or missing information.  Again, this is based on experiences with those entering St. Maarten, but Aruba could be using the same or a similar program.  Good luck!


Thanks. I did check everything carefully and all 4 of us took the exact same test with same results. I tried to resubmit via a link the email provided but nothing has changed. My flight is in 14 hours so I guess I go and hope for the best or hubby and I cancel and let our friends go alone. 
So frustrating!


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 27, 2021)

Did it not say why it was rejected?  I know there is a phone number and/or email you can contact in St. Maarten for issues.  Does Aruba provide either of those options?  Without the approval it is highly unlikely the airline will allow you to board the plane, although I guess you can try, but normally for St. Maarten that is what happens.


----------



## youppi (Aug 27, 2021)

CanuckTravlr said:


> I'm not familiar specifically with Aruba, but this has also happened with the application for St. Maarten.  First, don't panic (at least not yet)!
> 
> Did they give you a reason for the rejection?  If not, here are some things to check.  Are you able to compare the answers you gave to the other three people who were successful?  If you have to enter any dates, make sure it is in the correct format.  The date format outside the USA is not normally the usual MMDDYY, but may be DDMMYY or YYMMDD.  Did you use a unique email address (e.g. spouses using same email address has sometimes been rejected in St. Maarten)?  Is your PCR test the right type?  Also, does the test result document that you sent have all the same information as the other three, or is it somehow different?  Hope that might help.
> 
> Finally, sometimes it is just as simple as resubmitting it, after checking for any obvious errors, formatting mistakes, or missing information.  Again, this is based on experiences with those entering St. Maarten, but Aruba could be using the same or a similar program.  Good luck!


As per https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_format_by_country, Aruba use DMY


----------



## Luvtoride (Aug 27, 2021)

JerseyDeb said:


> Has anyone had this problem. I uploaded a negative covid PCR test from Quest labs as did 3 others in my traveling party. Mine was rejected for some reason. We literally took the same test at the same time. Is this just a scan to get a number of people to pay at the airport in Aruba for another test. Short trip so not worth being quarantined. My flight is 6 am tomorrow. Thinking of cancelling I am so upset!



Jersey Deb, 
You shouldn’t worry. Print a copy of your test results and bring it with you with your ED form completed for testing at the airport. You will be able to show them the negative test results upon arrival and not have to take the test. 
Similar thing happened to us in March when we went when we got our test railed back too late to upload to the Aruba ED site. We paid for the testing there and showed our printed results. We got a refund for our fee our too. 
Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerseyDeb (Aug 27, 2021)

Luvtoride said:


> Jersey Deb,
> You shouldn’t worry. Print a copy of your test results and bring it with you with your ED form completed for testing at the airport. You will be able to show them the negative test results upon arrival and not have to take the test.
> Similar thing happened to us in March when we went when we got our test railed back too late to upload to the Aruba ED site. We paid for the testing there and showed our printed results. We got a refund for our fee our too.
> Good luck.
> ...


Thanks. Starting to feel a bit better. Hopefully just a glitch.  Like I said everyone
Else including hubby got the ok with exact same test results. Fingers crossed and thank you TUG!


----------



## mdurette (Aug 31, 2021)

I have seen this mentioned ALOT on Aruba FB forums.   All answers state not to worry, just print out your test results and bring with you.


----------



## JerseyDeb (Sep 2, 2021)

mdurette said:


> I have seen this mentioned ALOT on Aruba FB forums.   All answers state not to worry, just print out your test results and bring with you.


----------



## JerseyDeb (Sep 7, 2021)

Update on our travels. By the time we left for the airport for flight to Aruba we all got the reject email. United paged us at Newark and checked our results and let us on the plane but we had to show results in Aruba. We all thought we would need to pay the fee there get retested and quarantine until they got the results. But they looked at the results in Aruba and gave us the green card for our resort and we were on our way!  But I was a wreck until we all got through. 
Had to test in Aruba on Tuesday for our Thursday flight. But it was cancelled for to the flooding at Newark and earliest flight we could get back was Saturday night. Had to test again on Thursday for Saturday flight. Lucky the Divi Phoenix had room for 2 nights but we had to pay $$ instead of points. Getting stuck in Aruba is not the worst thing that can happen to you but I wasn't planning on the extra expense plus I was worried about flooding at home. We got off pretty easy. Only some minor flooding in basement. 

Tip-. Resort charges $50 for covid test but at the shopping center across from the Holiday Inn the cost is $35 and results in 2 hours. Worth the walk or even cab ride if you are a group.


----------



## ownsmany (Dec 23, 2021)

Was there long lines to get tested at the place near Holiday Inn?


----------



## R1964 (Dec 23, 2021)

We tested there in October and walked right in. It took longer to fill out the paperwork and pay then to test. We had results back in 2 hours.


----------



## JerseyDeb (Dec 23, 2021)

ownsmany said:


> Was there long lines to get tested at the place near Holiday Inn?


We were there in September and we just walked in too with no appointment. In and out very fast.


----------

